# Dual Layer DVD Media RW Where to get it ( 8 GB )



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dual Layer DVD Media RW Where to get it ( 8 GB )

I want Dual Layer DVD Media RW  not R
Where to get it in bombay and what will be price

Please tell me


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 8, 2007)

Arnd 175 Per Piece... !


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont know why there is so much market speculation of Daul layers DVD in India  

Tech Magazines have been giving them with Rs 100 Magazine and international price is also very less.....it certainly should not cost that much. MAX Rs 30-40 i think 

Until the Retailers are educated enough and stock these DVD's the prices wont fall


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 8, 2007)

i confirmed it in Nehru Place , Moser Baer DL-DVD ::: Rs 175


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen DL DVD in Pune by Imation at Rs.160 a couple of weeks ago. I think they should cost same in Mumbai. It is rarely available in Pune. Only one place I know.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the replies but i am talking about Rewritable  RW not R


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 9, 2007)

In India DVD +R DL is available in metros but u will scarcely find DVD-R DL.So there is very narrow chance u will find DVD-RW DL or DVD+RW DL.So when i faced the same problem 3 months ago i went online and bought 5 pieces DVD-R DL at digit.So if ur looking for DVD-/+RW DL then u should probably look for online resellers.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 9, 2007)

Moser for 150 Rs in SP Road, Bangalore


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am getting DVD RW ( 8 GB) for 475 - 500  (1 Piece) sony brand,
Is that correct price.

Whereas i am getting DVD RW ( 4 GB) for 55 - 60  (1 Piece) sony brand


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

475 is way too much. 200 is the max you should pay for DL, though I wouldn't even think of buying DL right now. What's the point when you can get 2 DVD5s for less than quarter of the price....


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 475 is way too much. 200 is the max you should pay for DL, though I wouldn't even think of buying DL right now. What's the point when you can get 2 DVD5s for less than quarter of the price....




but it is sony brand , the shopper keeper is giving for 475-500 RS 
i dont think we can get sony dvd rw 8gb for 200 Rs


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 19, 2007)

any idea what is the price of sony DVD RW (rewritable) 8.5 Gb media now .
and for DVD RW (rewritable) 4.7 Gb media now


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2007)

get 2 single layer dvd rw


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2007)

Why don't you just get 2 DVD5s and use disc panning to burn whatever you want to... (I hope Nero has this feature)....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2007)

The shops here do not store DL DVD's . In the few shops I got them, they asked for a price tag of Rs.250 for a 8.5GB DL DVD.


----------



## unni (Aug 21, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Moser for 150 Rs in SP Road, Bangalore


 I got Moserbaer DVDs for 110 Rs. from SP Road.  Sony DL DVDs were b/w 300 and 350, don't remember exact amount.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

aint that a lot of differencE?? i mean rs.300 and 110? do i smell something fake here.. how do you ascertain whether its original or not?



			
				AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> ....and for DVD RW (rewritable) 4.7 Gb media now


less than rs.60 (any brand) - 4x


----------



## divyeshashiya (Aug 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> aint that a lot of differencE?? i mean rs.300 and 110? do i smell something fake here.. how do you ascertain whether its original or not?



I am getting Mosar Baer DL DVD's @ Rs 90-95 each here in Rajasthan and they are from its authorised retailer.Also 5 DL-DVD pack @ Rs 425.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies but divyeshashiya i was asking price for Dual Layer DVD Media RW (Rewritable)  not  R .  i am getting it for 475-500 Rs 1 piece.


----------

